# Anyone hear about Iram?



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

If so, do you think it'll really take off? Its in early stages but it already outperforms any RAID configuration (even 4 drive raid 0!) 99% of the time except where its 150mb/sec bandwidth max puts up a brick wall and bottlenecks it.
http://techreport.com/reviews/2006q1/gigabyte-iram/index.x?pg=1

You can literally boot windows in seconds. No physical limitations to speed here!:T Too bad size is limited to 4gb right now...but its still a new technology so if it takes off I assume they'll work on a larger capacity version.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Kindly expensive too... if I'm looking at that right... $630 for 4GB? OUCH! Neat though... and eventually it will get cheaper, so it's something to look forward to. Who would have ever thunk it... using mega RAM to replace your HD.


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Expensive yes. As DDR prices drop I assume it will be much cheaper to load it up. http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-51784544344753709
Check this video out.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

What... your computer isn't that fast already... :huh:


Man... how bout that search speed. That was like a blink of an eye. Start up was pretty fast too.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Is that the Gigabyte PCI card that you add your own RAM to? If so, yes I have heard about it,... do I think it will take off,...no, not really. I think the cost of enough ram to make it worthwhile is prohibitive (compared to a reasonably fast Hard Drive), and even if you can afford it 4 GB is no longer enough space to really do anything. I do think it is a good idea, just needs a little more size and a bit of refinement.


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

It would make a good system partition, except that should be at least 6 GB. Considering one mpeg2 HD file can run16 GB, it won't replace HDD any time soon.


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

We use IRAM where I work. My group is involved in developing custom vision inspection systems. We are presently configuring an inspection system for an aerospace company that requires us to process images every 65ms to 80ms from two magapixel cameras. The image processing algorithms are very CPU intensive so we use quad dual-cord AMD processors running in parallel. Based on the initial analysis selected images are stored on IRAM for subsequent post processing. IRAM was the only way to go considering our speed requirements. However our system will boot from a standard hard drive.


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

I think the above post illustrates a good use of the I-Ram.
As far as home use I dont see the benefit as of yet.


----------

